# Répondez ici...



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

*... Aux fils dont vous avez été banni* (Injustement, certes)

C'est vrai, quoi!!! 
Y'a pas de raisons de vous laisser traîner dans la boue par des petits Jeanfoutres, pleutres de surcroît, qui profitent lâchement de votre absence... 

La recette est simple:

Deux navigateurs
Des copier/coller
De jolies balises quote
une réponse bien sentie

Et hop... :love: 

Je commence...




			
				Monconjoyeux de L'anguille a dit:
			
		

> PS : mefiez vous de tous les mecs dont les pseudos commencent par P, genre *Ponk*... ou *Patoch*...., *purfils*..., ce ne sont pas des vrais gens, je vous aurai prévenu....



Et pauvre tâche, ça commence par un Z, abruti?!?


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

Et si tu te fais bannir de ton propre fil ?!....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et si tu te fais bannir de ton propre fil ?!....



Tu me donnerais ton code pour que je revienne en douce... :love: :love: :love: 

Non?...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

C'est là que je réalise qu'en 6 ou 7 ans de macgé, je n'ai été banni que d'un seul fil...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu me donnerais ton code pour que je revienne en douce... :love: :love: :love:
> 
> Non?...


Faut voir....  

_*ALLONGE LA MONNAIE !!..... *_


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est là que je réalise qu'en 6 ou 7 ans de macgé, je n'ai été banni que d'un seul fil...




Et ben déjà, 6 ou 7 ans ça compte pas car le fait de pouvoir être banni d'un fil est assez récent, c'est une invention probablement issue du cerveau dément d'un quelquonque administrateur, ayant probablement de sa tache une trés haute opinion. Avant la nouvelle aire on se faisait bannir tout court (rien que le mot m'amuse...) maintenant on reste  dans le clan mais on peut plus parler de certains trucs..

Genre, en ce qui me concerne :

Photo
Avion
Souris
Cuisine
Mort
Humour
Sexe
Anus
Caca
Kiki
Zob
Chatte
Sodomie
Erection
Homme
Femme
Chien
Cheval
Oiseau
Maison
Voiture
Moto
Etc...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je rappelle que le plus sur moyen de ne se faire virer de rien, jamais, c'est rien dire... ou peu... enfin j'me comprends...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Patoch, je profite avant d'être banni de ce fil...

Donc moi j'ai ça :

_Discussion supprimée par [MGZ] BackCat
Motif: Ne vous y trompez pas, si je ferme, c'est juste pour la forme. Ce fil n'est pas pire qu'un autre, bien au contraire 
_
Je trouve que c'est assez parlant... même pas besoin d'expliquer, ou de chercher à comprendre... c'est énorme, tout simplement énorme.

à patoch :
 il me plaisent, j'te jure...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

De toute façon, comme tous les étés, on risque de TOUS être bannis du bar...
Ça s'appelle les vacances...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, je rappelle que le plus sur moyen de ne se faire virer de rien, jamais, c'est rien dire... ou peu... enfin j'me comprends...



Ah mais attends, j'ai quand même appris depuis peu et par une source que je ne citerai pas que je faisais partie des "méchants du bar"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais attends, j'ai quand même appris depuis peu et par une source que je ne citerai pas que je faisais partie des "méchants du bar"...



Naaaaaaaaan! Toi?... C'est qui la burne molle qui t'a dit ça?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

c'est parce que je cache bien mon jeu


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Naaaaaaaaan! Toi?... C'est qui la burne molle qui t'a dit &#231;a?



Ben...

Tous ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> c'est parce que je cache bien mon jeu



Aaaaaaaaah!... Toi aussi tu as un double pseudo qui te permet d'inonder les morues et les conos de MP salaces et insultants?...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Et moi il paraît que je suis une chieuse, vous y croyez vous ?
Une autruche toute mignonne ....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Si vous n'&#234;tes pas contents, c'est le m&#234;me prix, hein ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Et moi il paraît que je suis une chieuse, vous y croyez vous ?



Naaaaaaaaaaaaan!...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270423 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous n'êtes pas contents, c'est le même prix, hein ?



Tiens parlons en du prix...


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270423 a dit:
			
		

> Si vous n'&#234;tes pas contents, c'est le m&#234;me prix, hein ?



Franchement, toi qui es un m&#233;chant, un vrai (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit, hein...),  tu trouves que je suis un "m&#233;chant du bar"?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Hélas, le Bar _est_ un naufrage. Et comme tous les grands désastres maritimes, on en apprécie mieux la beauté vue de la côte.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Franchement, toi qui est un méchant, un vrai (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit, hein...),  tu trouves que je suis un "méchant du bar"?


Moi qui passe pour être à l'occasion assez franchement désagréable, je te rassure : tu n'es pas un méchant. Même si tes chemises sont une forme d'agression sans cesse renouvelée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hélas, le Bar _est_ un naufrage. Et comme tous les grands désastres maritimes, on en apprécie mieux la beauté vue de la côte.



sauf dans le cas d'un tsunami...
Ou alors pas longtemps...


:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi qui passe pour être à l'occasion assez franchement désagréable, je te rassure : tu n'es pas un méchant. Même si tes chemises sont une forme d'agression sans cesse renouvelée.



Ca c'est pas méchant, c'est bas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> sauf dans le cas d'un tsunami...
> Ou alors pas longtemps...
> 
> 
> :rateau:


C'est bien pourquoi un tsunami est un désastre terrestre, pas maritime :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Franchement, toi qui es un m&#233;chant, un vrai (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit, hein...),  tu trouves que je suis un "m&#233;chant du bar"?


Moi j'ai tendance &#224; penser qu'il n'y a pas de vrais m&#233;chants. Juste des exalt&#233;s. Apr&#232;s, on donne de soi l'image qu'on veut bien, le tout est de savoir si &#231;a nous importe peu, beaucoup ou pas du tout.

Je ne te trouve pas sp&#233;cialement m&#233;chant non.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Moi qui passe pour être à l'occasion assez franchement désagréable, je te rassure : tu n'es pas un méchant. Même si tes chemises sont une forme d'agression sans cesse renouvelée.



Et voilà... tout de suite les méchancetés... si c'est pas malheureux, que le pauvre patoch ne puisse pas faire un fil, sans qu'il soit immédiatement précipité dans la violence verbale gratuite, à caractère fortement vexatoire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

C'est fou, ça.... Mais il commence à y avoir les gens que j'avais prévus au départ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270444 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai tendance à penser qu'il n'y a pas de vrais méchants. Juste des exaltés. Après, on donne de soi l'image qu'on veut bien, le tout est de savoir si ça nous importe peu, beaucoup ou pas du tout.


Tout à fait et je n'en ai jamais douté : sonnyboy n'est pas un méchant. C'est juste un romantique incompris.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout à fait et je n'en ai jamais douté : sonnyboy n'est pas un méchant. C'est juste un romantique incompris.



Exactement, j'en veux pour preuve les longues lettres désespérées que j'ai écrites au cutter sur les fesses du Doc...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> ... sonnyboy n'est pas un méchant. C'est juste un romantique incompris.



Oui... Un écorché vif, en quelque sorte...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Il para&#238;t que c'est le O central qui est le mieux r&#233;ussi


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

Sonny, je vais te prêter une de mes chemises pour voir si tu as l'air plus méchant avec...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Sonny, je vais te prêter une de mes chemises pour voir si tu as l'air plus méchant avec...


&#199;a, par contre, c'est m&#233;chant !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270456 a dit:
			
		

> Ça, par contre, c'est méchant !



Yessss!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

*ON REVIENT DANS LE SUJET! 
BORDEL DE DOC!!!*

   


Nan, c'est vrai, quoi... Moi je l'ai juste ouvert pour pouvoir friter des tanches... :love:


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

C'est l'anus du Doc, le sujet ???


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> *ON REVIENT DANS LE SUJET!
> BORDEL DE DOC!!!*
> 
> 
> ...



Dont acte :

Tu sais Fab, &#234;tre, ou passer pour, un m&#233;chant, ce n'est pas facile tous les jours non plus...

Par exemple, est ce que tu te rends compte du fait que des gens comme macounette, human fly, dos jones, ou mieux encore les pauvres sylko ou lemmy, ne m'aiment pas ??

Hein ?

Est ce que tu te rends compte ?


----------



## rezba (18 Mai 2007)

ah non, c'est le nombril de sonny.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Qui qui veut montrer son cul ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> ah non, c'est le nombril de sonny.



ça c'est toujours...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

> Qui qui veut montrer son cul ?


Merci de tenter de nous &#233;pargner &#231;a&#8230; D&#233;j&#224; les jeunes filles pr&#233;pub&#232;res ou pas loin dans autoportrait, &#231;a devrait suffire, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270489 a dit:
			
		

> Merci de tenter de nous &#233;pargner &#231;a&#8230; D&#233;j&#224; les jeunes filles pr&#233;pub&#232;res ou pas loin dans autoportrait, &#231;a devrait suffire, non ?


 
C'est une image ... (pas l'autoportrait : "montrer son cul")
Les gens prennent au premier degr&#233; ici ?

Ah oui ...


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Mouais, mouais, mouais...

je sens bien que ce fil m'est destin&#233;, mais je n'aurai pas la bassesse de r&#233;pondre (moi qui n'ai jamais &#233;t&#233; banni de nulle part, m&#234;me pas d'un fil pourri, juste pour rire...) rien, nada, nib, que dalle, obiwan kennobi....

mais donc, m&#234;me les anciens ont inter&#234;t &#224; se m&#233;fier des gens dont les pseudos commencent par MGZ, et qui sont verts, parce que.... l&#224;....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

> C'est une image ...
> Les gens prennent au premier degr&#233; ici ?
> 
> Ah oui ...


Les gens, je ne sais pas. Moi, oui, j'imagine. Je pr&#233;f&#232;re en tout cas pr&#233;venir que gu&#233;rir. Il est des images insoutenables que m&#234;me l'effacement d'un post ne peuvent r&#233;parer&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270489 a dit:
			
		

> Déjà les jeunes filles prépubères ou pas loin dans autoportrait, ça devrait suffire, non ?


C'est vrai tout de même que tu n'es pas gentil-gentil


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270505 a dit:
			
		

> Il est des images insoutenables que même l'effacement d'un post ne peuvent réparer


Comme les traces au cutter.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais...
> 
> je sens bien que ce fil m'est destiné, mais je n'aurai pas la bassesse de répondre (moi qui n'ai jamais été banni de nulle part, même pas d'un fil pourri, juste pour rire...) rien, nada, nib, que dalle, obiwan kennobi....
> 
> mais donc, même les anciens ont interêt à se méfier des gens dont les pseudos commencent par MGZ, et qui sont verts, parce que.... là....



Il est bien lui aussi hein ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270505 a dit:
			
		

> Il est des images insoutenables que même l'effacement d'un post ne peuvent réparer


 
Non c'est là qu'il est pâs gentil Doc ...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Comme les traces au cutter.



Oui, ben voilà qu'il va se faire passer pour une victime maintenant lui !!! Coquin !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Mouais, mouais, mouais...
> 
> je sens bien que ce fil m'est destiné, mais je n'aurai pas la bassesse de répondre



Trop tard, tu l'as fait... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

> Non c'est l&#224; qu'il est p&#226;s gentil Doc ...


Ah oui, tiens&#8230; Aussi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui, ben voilà qu'il va se faire passer pour une victime maintenant lui !!! Coquin !!!


Mais je suis une victime ! Médiocre, j'aurais moins souffert.


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Trop tard, tu l'as fait... :rateau:



Et moi qui ait fait l'erreur fondamentale de te bouler vert ce matin, il va falloir attendre pour le rouge...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et moi qui ait fait l'erreur fondamentale de te bouler vert ce matin, il va falloir attendre pour le rouge...



Non, vraiment il est bien... je le connaissais pas me semble... pourtant j'en ai vu passer des rementa...


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et moi qui ait fait l'erreur fondamentale de te bouler vert ce matin, il va falloir attendre pour le rouge...



Si je peux aider ce sera avec pure délectation.

J'ai pas assez de *******s pour le décider moi même, mais si c'est pour aider


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Non, vraiment il est bien... je le connaissais pas me semble... pourtant j'en ai vu passer des rementa...



Mais, mais, mais... tu n'es pas encore banni de celui là???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

> Si je peux aider&#8230; ce sera avec pure d&#233;lectation.
> 
> J'ai pas assez de *******s pour le d&#233;cider moi m&#234;me, mais si c'est pour aider&#8230;


Bah, normalement, c'est plus facile &#224; faire avec un doigt sur la souris qu'avec des *******s&#8230; C'est &#224; la port&#233;e de tout le monde donc 

_Sauf les manchots, &#231;a va de soi&#8230;_


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270527 a dit:
			
		

> Bah, normalement, c'est plus facile à faire avec un doigt sur la souris qu'avec des *******s C'est à la portée de tout le monde donc
> 
> _Sauf les manchots, ça va de soi_



Pool !


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Et moi qui ait fait l'erreur fondamentale de te bouler vert ce matin, il va falloir attendre pour le rouge...



t'inquiète, j'ai fait la même ce matin...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> t'inquiète, j'ai fait la même ce matin...


Tu n'es pas un _vrai_ méchant, CQFD.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Patoch, faut que tu interviennes ils font rien qu'à dire des trucs pas méchants...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Patoch, faut que tu interviennes ils font rien qu'à dire des trucs pas méchants...


Tu veux vraiment qu'on reparle de ton ciel de lit et de tes allergies ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

Ah ben en même temps j'ai jamais revendiqué le fait d'être méchant. C'est juste une réputation, d'après ce qu'on m'a dit...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu n'es pas un _vrai_ m&#233;chant, CQFD.



Effectivment, car les vrais m&#233;chants ne se boulent qu'entre eux...

&#231;a donne du :

"Comme tu m'as fait rire, ce matin lorsque tu as trait&#233; untel de pisse froid !"

"J'adore ta fa&#231;on de pi&#233;tiner les nioubes, &#231;a me rappelle la grande &#233;poque"

"Toujours vert, vieux crabe !!"

"Enfin quelqu'un l'a fait taire ce minus !!"

"Dis donc, qu'est ce qu'on rigole..."

"Tu crois qu'elle a pleur&#233; ?"

"On avait dit pas les affaires, mais l&#224;, c'&#233;tait trop tentant.."

"J'aurais voulu la faire, tiens, celle l&#224;..."


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Effectivment, car les vrais méchants ne se boulent qu'entre eux...
> 
> ça donne du :
> 
> ...



Ben merde, ma réputation est peut-être justifiée alors... :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu veux vraiment qu'on reparle de ton ciel de lit et de tes allergies ?



On avait dit pas les affaireeuuuuuh !!!


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On avait dit pas les affaireeuuuuuh !!!



non, on avait dit : "pas la famille, pas les habits!" Rien n'était mentionné au sujet du mobilier et des MST...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> On avait dit pas les affaireeuuuuuh !!!


Bah oui, mais là c'était trop tentant


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Bah oui, mais là c'était trop tentant


----------



## Bassman (18 Mai 2007)

Tiens la fange de macg&#233; en assembl&#233;e 


J'arrive les gars


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

> 14/10/2006 00h05 Niveau 4: récidive. [MGZ]****************


----------



## Fab'Fab (18 Mai 2007)

On est presque au complet...
On se croirait chez les alcooliques anonymes...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

Il manque moi, non ? 


  


:love:


----------



## Bassman (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Il manque moi, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Non.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4270567 a dit:
			
		

> Non.





Je le savais. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


>



Purée, comment tu fais ? J'ai beau faire chier : que dall' !


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Purée, comment tu fais ? J'ai beau faire chier : que dall' !





Vas-y franchement.


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> On est presque au complet...
> On se croirait chez les alcooliques anonymes...



anonymes, anonymes...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Vas-y franchement.



J'dis même des trucs salaces !!!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> J'dis même des trucs salaces !!!




Non, plus fort que ça : critique la modération, ça marche à tous les coups.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, plus fort que ça : critique la modération, ça marche à tous les coups.



Ben non ...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ben non ...




Oh. Ben t'es pas tombé sur les bons...  


T'as vraiment pas de chance, l'autruche...  

:love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Purée, comment tu fais ? J'ai beau faire chier : que dall' !



ouh là! une longue histoire! Un peu de provocation, un peu de manque de respect à un modérateur, un peu de manque de respect des règles du forum, un peu de jemenfousdetoutefaconvousetestousdesconsjefaiscommejeveuxallezvousfairefoutre. Pis faut pas oublier que je suis jeune et bête, alors on y arrive facile! No prob!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ouh là! une longue histoire! Un peu de provocation, un peu de manque de respect à un modérateur, un peu de manque de respect des règles du forum, un peu de jemenfousdetoutefaconvousetestousdesconsjefaiscommejeveuxallezvousfairefoutre. Pis faut pas oublier que je suis jeune et bête, alors on y arrive facile! No prob!





J'adore. :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'adore. :love:



ouais, moi moyen quoi. Vu que je suis toujours jeune donc bête, c'est surement pas le dernier que je me ramasse!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ouh là! une longue histoire! Un peu de provocation, un peu de manque de respect à un modérateur, un peu de manque de respect des règles du forum, un peu de jemenfousdetoutefaconvousetestousdesconsjefaiscommejeveuxallezvousfairefoutre. Pis faut pas oublier que je suis jeune et bête, alors on y arrive facile! No prob!



Je ne suis pas une vieille croutone


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

Si.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je ne suis pas une vieille croutone



noooooon, mais t'as pas 21 ans non plus quoi. :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Si.



Toi je vais devoir parler &#224; tes parents .... leur dire deux trois trucs  



			
				Aur&#233;lie85;4270601 a dit:
			
		

> noooooon, mais t'as pas 21 ans non plus quoi. :rose:



Au bout d'un moment l'&#226;ge n'explique pas tout, je suppose que tu dois avoir un bon caract&#232;re bien tremp&#233;


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Toi je vais devoir parler à tes parents .... leur dire deux trois trucs




Mais mes parents ils ne t'aiment pas. Qu'est ce que tu crois.


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Toi je vais devoir parler à tes parents .... leur dire deux trois trucs
> 
> 
> 
> Au bout d'un moment l'âge n'explique pas tout, je suppose que tu dois avoir un bon caractère bien trempé



quelle jolie façon de me dire que je suis un peu bobette!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Julrou 14 1/2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut one God, one Mac et bienvenue sur MacG&#233;.
> 
> Quel pseudo...
> 
> ...





			
				Julrou 14 1/2 a dit:
			
		

> Salut morphoas, dambo et bazino. Bienvenue sur MacG&#233;.
> 
> Aujourd'hui, les nouveaux arrivent par wagon. On va bient&#244;t plus avoir une seconde &#224; nous...:mouais:



Mais t'es pire qu'une b&#234;te toi! 
On t'a pourtant r&#233;p&#233;t&#233; de ne pas rester vautr&#233; sur le paillasson...
Allez ; houste!!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

Hop hop hop. Je dirige les nouveaux, môssieur, puisque vous ne pouvez plus le faire avec grâce.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Hop hop hop. Je dirige les nouveaux, môssieur, puisque vous ne pouvez plus le faire avec grâce.



Je t'en foutrai de la grâce moi! Obséquieux petit gonfleur de compteur...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je t'en foutrai de la grâce moi! Obséquieux petit gonfleur de compteur...



Ca aussi, ça se fait avec grâce. 




Quoi que...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ca aussi, ça se fait avec grâce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Faut savoir y faire?

Pour balancer toujours la même phrase niaiseuse?

Bon j'espère que tu as la nuit devant toi et que ta maman ne va pas t'appeler trop tôt pour grailler, ma caille... :love:


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon j'espère que tu as la nuit devant toi et que ta maman ne va pas t'appeler trop tôt pour grailler, ma caille... :love:





Non, ce soir j'ai ciné...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, ce soir j'ai ciné...



Nan nan nan! Tu annules et tu restes ici expliquer ta vision si particulière de l'accueil des nioubes sur MacG à Tonton Patoch', mon poussin...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

OK. Bon, tout d'abord, le cassoulet est déconseillé. Ca fait mauvais effet. Les gens bien pensant n'aiment pas le cassoulet.

Ca à l'accueil et tu es sur de voir personne pendant une semaine...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bla bla bla bla... Les gens bien pensant n'aiment pas le cassoulet... Bla bla bla bla...



Mouahahahahahahahahaha!!!!   
Un têtard qui se met à faire dans la morale :love: 
Dis-moi, Choupinet... T'es chez les scouts depuis tout petit ou c'est un genre que tu te donnes?...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mai 2007)

Ah ben merde! 

Ce sujet était parfait jusqu'à 18H26...

J'arrive encore trop tard.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben merde!
> 
> Ce sujet était parfait jusqu'à 18H26...
> 
> J'arrive encore trop tard.



Toi, t'es encore plus méchant que Sonny, parce-que tu insinues toujours sournoisement...


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben merde!
> 
> Ce sujet était parfait jusqu'à 18H26...
> 
> J'arrive encore trop tard.



Tant pis.  Demande à Shitonthefloor de te rejoindre, tu seras en bonne compagnie, je crois que tu l'aimes bien. 




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mouahahahahahahahahaha!!!!
> Un têtard qui se met à faire dans la morale :love:
> Dis-moi, Choupinet... T'es chez les scouts depuis tout petit ou c'est un genre que tu te donnes?...



Deuxième leçon : on ne traites pas les autres de "choupinet", surtout quand on les connait à peine.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


>


Ahhh !!! :love: Je reconnais mon style emprunté, léger et délicat


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Tant pis.  Deuxième leçon : on ne traites pas les autres de "choupinet", surtout quand on les connait à peine.



Banco!
C'est pas un genre... Il est comme ça...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Vas-y franchement.


Continue à t'insérer où il ne faut pas, et tu vas pouvoir nous servir de sujet d'étude, toi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270695 a dit:
			
		

> Continue à t'insérer où il ne faut pas, et tu vas pouvoir nous servir de sujet d'étude, toi



On l'a vu le premier, Môôôssieur!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270695 a dit:
			
		

> Continue à t'insérer où il ne faut pas, et tu vas pouvoir nous servir de sujet d'étude, toi




"Ou il ne faut pas" : et quoi plus ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non, plus fort que ça : critique la modération, ça marche à tous les coups.


Ah je l'avais pas lue celle-là

Hop !!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toi, t'es encore plus m&#233;chant que Sonny, parce-que tu insinues toujours sournoisement...



Je n'insinue pas m&#244;&#244;&#244;ssieur, je tacle l&#233;g&#232;rement, avec l'&#233;l&#233;gance et le raffinement qui me caract&#233;risent. 






julrou 15 a dit:


> Tant pis.  Demande &#224; Shitonthefloor de te rejoindre, tu seras en bonne compagnie, je crois que tu l'aimes bien.



:affraid:
Ca y est, on le perd!!!! On le perd!!!!


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270700 a dit:
			
		

> Hop !!!!




Tu soulèves un problème intéressant, là.

Quand on est banni du fil dans lequel on répond aux fils desquels on est déjà banni.
On répond ou du coup?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je n'insinue pas môôôssieur, je tacle légèrement, avec l'élégance et le raffinement qui me caractérise.


Et une pointe de légèreté sur la conjugaison des temps simples de l'indicatif.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben merde!
> 
> Ce sujet était parfait jusqu'à 18H26...
> 
> J'arrive encore trop tard.


C'est bon  M'en suis occupé  On peut reprendre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu soulèves un problème intéressant, là.
> 
> Quand on est banni du fil dans lequel on répond aux fils desquels on est déjà banni.
> On répond ou du coup?



Va-z-y ; donne lui des idées à la con toi!
Comme s'il n'en avait déjà pas assez comme ça...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> gnagna



Oui, bon, j'ai rajouté "raffinement" en cours de route ça m'a tout destabilisé.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oui, bon, j'ai rajouté "raffinement" en cours de route ça m'a tout destabilisé.


Te déstabiliser est l'une de mes activités favorites, beau brun. :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Tu soulèves un problème intéressant, là.
> 
> Quand on est banni du fil dans lequel on répond aux fils desquels on est déjà banni.
> On répond ou du coup?


Entre nous, on s'en fout un peu non ? De toutes fa&#231;ons, o&#249; qu'il poste&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Ça, c'est méchant...


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Te déstabiliser est l'une de mes activités favorites, beau brun. :love:



J'avais lu déshabiller. Mais ça marche aussi non ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Pool !


Purée l'enflure !!!  

On m'y reprendra à aider mon prochain au prix de conseils de haute volée, bien ficelés, hyper-didactiques et tout et tout !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> J'avais lu déshabiller. Mais ça marche aussi non ?


Pile-poil.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça, c'est méchant...


Tu veux que je lui rende l'accès ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270721 a dit:
			
		

> Entre nous, on s'en fout un peu non ? De toutes fa&#231;ons, o&#249; qu'il poste&#8230; :mouais:





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> &#199;a, c'est m&#233;chant...




Mon bon Patoch, tu confonds tout. 

Il y a "m&#233;chant" et "cruellement lucide". 
Ne fais pas dire &#224; BackCat ce qu'il n'a pas dit.


EDIT : je prie au passage les lubriques d'au-dessus de bien vouloir garder leurs &#233;changes salaces en priv&#233;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270733 a dit:
			
		

> Tu veux que je lui rende l'acc&#232;s ?


Au temps pour moi...
Je croyais que tu parlais de ma pomme 

Faut dire que d&#232;s que cette v&#233;role de Bobby se m&#234;le d'une conversation &#231;a fout automatiquement la daube...


----------



## bobbynountchak (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Faut dire que dès que cette vérole de Bobby se mêle d'une conversation ça fout automatiquement la daube...



N'empêche que cette vérole de Bobby, elle est gentille, elle! 
La vérole si elle a un truc à dire, elle peut le dire, vu que gentille comme elle est, elle n'est bannie de nulle part! 
Jamais! siffle

Moi je suis juste passé pour remonter le niveau, voilà, rendez service, bravo!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Moi je suis juste passé pour remonter le niveau, voilà, rendez service, bravo!


Mais je t'assure que, vu d'ici, tu as bien remonté mon niveau !


----------



## da capo (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270730 a dit:
			
		

> Purée l'enflure !!!
> 
> On m'y reprendra à aider mon prochain au prix de conseils de haute volée, bien ficelés, hyper-didactiques et tout et tout !


Ben quoi ?
J'ai pas bien appliqué la leçon ?


Trop cool, je boule rouge un modo et il rigole J'ai trouvé ma voie !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Trop cool, je boule rouge un modo et il rigole J'ai trouvé ma voie !!!



Décorateur saisonnier de modo de Nöel ? :love:


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270733 a dit:
			
		

> Et lamégère, je saurai bientôt qui c'est. Là. C'est encore un peu planqué. Mais je trouve toujours


Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ai quelque chose à trouver.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270695 a dit:
			
		

> Continue à t'insérer où il ne faut pas, et tu vas pouvoir nous servir de sujet d'étude, toi



Mouais... , vu l'envergure et le gabarit, pas besoin de vaseline de toute façon non ??


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ai quelque chose à trouver.



Tu apprends vite, ami(e) nioube...


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu apprends vite, ami(e) nioube...


Ou pas c'est bien la question du moment non?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Encore faudrait-il qu'il y ai quelque chose à trouver.


Pas une bonne id&#233;e ce genre d'approche avec un cr&#233;tin comme moi&#8230;

Serais-tu&#8230; b&#233;richonne d'origine et en vacances dans le sud par hasard ?


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270888 a dit:
			
		

> Pas une bonne idée ce genre d'approche avec un crétin comme moi
> 
> Serais-tu bérichonne d'origine et en vacances dans le sud par hasard ?


Non point, je suis une ça c'est sur, dans le sud aussi, pour le reste...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

&#199;a rassurera le Berry, j'en suis s&#251;r d'avance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

'DeDoc! Une chasse en live!!! Je reste! :love:


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

Je suis bien contente pour eux, si si c'est vrai


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

Bon, on s'en polit le niakoué du Berry!!!! Lâchez les chiens!!!!!


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Lam&#233;g&#232;re;4270892 a dit:
			
		

> Non point, je suis une &#231;a c'est sur, dans le sud aussi, pour le reste...



Sinon, puisque tu viens du sud, tu vas nous bouffer le manganeou !!

Comme &#231;a c'est fait, on en parle plus !!!

N'allez surtout pas croire que j'insiste...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'DeDoc! Une chasse en live!!! Je reste! :love:


Z'&#234;tes mous du genou c'soir ! En th&#233;orie, j'ai pas le droit de chasser moi. Mon permis n'est valable qu'en de trop rares occasions&#8230; secouez-vous ! En plus, j'ai plus que 11 minutes de batterie, je pourrai pas effacer vos messages ce soir, j'en ai peur&#8230;

:affraid:


----------



## la(n)guille (18 Mai 2007)

j'en reviens au galop, je veux voir &#231;a, je veux voir &#231;a.... laissez moi passer... c'est o&#249; l'action, c'est o&#249;????

edith : j'ai un vieux compresseur gasoil, si tu veux, le chat...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sinon, puisque tu viens du sud, tu vas nous bouffer le manganeou !!
> 
> Comme &#231;a c'est fait, on en parle plus !!!
> 
> N'allez surtout pas croire que j'insiste...




Oh... Si peu...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Va-z-y ; donne lui des idées à la con toi!
> Comme s'il n'en avait déjà pas assez comme ça...


J'ai eu l'idée en premier !


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Sinon, puisque tu viens du sud, tu vas nous bouffer le manganeou !!


Je crains de devoir ignorer cette proposition, si joliment exprimée! Tu y prendrais gout, ça gacherait tout.


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4270902 a dit:
			
		

> En plus, j'ai plus que 11 minutes de batterie,:affraid:


Plus que 10 minutes...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Je crains de devoir ignorer cette proposition, si joliment exprimée! Tu y prendrais gout, ça gacherait tout.



Figure toi que j'y ai pris gout il y a déjà longtemps, au point que chacuns des mes actes sont dédiés à cet acte...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2007)

Yes ! En plus, une scientifique qui sait additionner 23h03 et 11 !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

'Tain! Ils sont battus sur TF1...


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Figure toi que j'y ai pris gout il y a déjà longtemps, au point que chacuns des mes actes sont dédiés à cet acte...



Je sais pas pourquoi ça m'étonne pas...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2007)

Julrou ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi ça m'étonne pas...



Bon allez tombe le futal, ça me changera un peu...


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Julrou ?



Qui? moi? Loulou non plus si ça peut vous avancer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mai 2007)

En tout cas, mon Maurice ne sera pas mort pour rien... 
Il a donné naissance à des vocations... :love:


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Bon allez tombe le futal, ça me changera un peu...


Ça deviens monotone !...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> &#199;a deviens monotone !...



Ta biiiiiiiiiiiiiip ! *

*Tu vois, &#231;a change... merci encore !!!


----------



## Lamégère (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Bon allez tombe le futal, ça me changera un peu...



Non pas ce soir, le fond de l'air est frais et j'ai peur de m'enrhumer


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ta biiiiiiiiiiiiiip ! *
> 
> *Tu vois, ça change... merci encore !!!


C'est bien ce que je disais !...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2007)

Quand tu te feras du fusain, je ferai un effort...


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quand tu te feras du fusain, je ferai un effort...


Je pense &#224; toi _(&#233;pisodiquement)_ , ne t'inqui&#232;tes pas, Mr le "d&#233;tartreur"... 


 

Quand j'aurais le temps, je jouerais au "sniper"... 

 

:love:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

c'est scandaleux   

vous partez en vrille sans prévenir. Argh, moi OSSI MOSSIEUR. Au fait qui a gagné la chasse?


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2007)

Chiffres officiels :

Sur les 30 jours d'avril, sur près de *507.000 visiteurs uniques* qui sont passés sur les forums (ceux qui ont accepté les cookies et ne les ont pas effacés):
* 452.000 ne sont venus qu'une seule fois* (*90%*).

Je m'adresse donc aux 90% qui arriveraient sur MacG directement par ce thread... Excusez-les : ils ne savent pas ce qu'ils font. Allez directement dans les forums techniques.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Chiffres officiels :
> 
> Sur les 30 jours d'avril, sur pr&#232;s de *507.000 visiteurs uniques* qui sont pass&#233;s sur les forums (ceux qui ont accept&#233; les cookies et ne les ont pas effac&#233;s):
> * 452.000 ne sont venus qu'une seule fois* (*90&#37;*).
> ...




chiffre officiel aussi  

Une bande de fous furieux r&#233;ussit &#224; faire 8 pages en moins de 24h!

Et sans pr&#233;venir en plus.:rose:


----------



## guytantakul (19 Mai 2007)

Oui, bon... Une page en 3 heures, y'a pas de quoi pavoiser non plus...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2007)

Tiens voilà guytankul... j'aime bien moi guytankul...


----------



## guytantakul (19 Mai 2007)

Je le sais bien, allez...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: ... Rhââââââââââââ!!!! 'Me suis fait une de ces putain de grasse mat' moi...


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: ... Rhââââââââââââ!!!! 'Me suis fait une de ces putain de grasse mat' moi...


Tu vas être en forme pour la sieste alors


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

Monique Melounette a dit:
			
		

> D&#233;conseil du jour : Ne jamais faire un pogo sur un B... en son extr&#233;mit&#233; alors qu'il n'y a personne &#224; l'autre extr&#233;mit&#233; pour faire contrepoids. Jamais.



C'est donc vrai que tu es copine avec Touma&#239;... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

NLore a dit:
			
		

>



Hééééééééé! Mais ça nichonne grave!!!!!  :love: :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> chiffre officiel aussi
> 
> Une bande de fous furieux réussit à faire 8 pages en moins de 24h!
> 
> Et sans prévenir en plus.:rose:



Ouais! Mais ils sont pas foutus de rester dans le sujet (Génial et intelligent) que j'ai lancé, ces beef-noses!  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Lamégère (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>


"Le mauvais chasseur c'est l'gars qu'a un fusil et il voit un truc qui bouge et y tire, y tire..."
_Les inconnus_


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Mais ils sont pas foutus de rester dans le sujet (G&#233;nial et intelligent) que j'ai lanc&#233;, ces beef-noses!  :mouais: :mouais:


Fichtre me serais-je encore tromp&#233; de sujet?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Fichtre me serais encore trompé de sujet?



Si tu n'as pas été bannie de "Sans paroles", en effet, on pourrait dire que tu t'es quelque peu vautrée...


----------



## Lamégère (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si tu n'as pas été bannie de "Sans paroles", en effet, on pourrait dire que tu t'es quelque peu vautrée...



Tu m'en vois confuse :rose: , comment réparer...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Tu m'en vois confuse :rose: , comment réparer...



Ben... Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip!... Voilà!... :love:


----------



## Lamégère (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... Ziiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiip!... Voilà!... :love:



T'as un problème de fermeture éclair? Suis pas couturière moi!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> T'as un problème de fermeture éclair? Suis pas couturière moi!



Certes... Mais tu l'ouvres beaucoup...


----------



## Lamégère (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Mais tu l'ouvres beaucoup...



Suis peut-être une grenouille à grande bouche...


----------



## tirhum (19 Mai 2007)

On vous d&#233;range pas ?!....


----------



## Lamégère (19 Mai 2007)

Non, enfin je parle pour moi


----------



## Melounette (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En tout cas, mon Maurice ne sera pas mort pour rien...
> Il a donn&#233; naissance &#224; des vocations... :love:


Ah la va''e, 'ai un 'oi''on 'ort 'ans la 'ouche, a'ors ? &#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;h:sick:



Fab'Fab a dit:


> Franchement, toi qui es un m&#233;chant, un vrai (c'est ce qu'on m'a dit, hein...),  tu trouves que je suis un "m&#233;chant du bar"?


Ouais.



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est donc vrai que tu es copine avec Touma&#239;... :mouais:


Rrraaaah, je savais que je me ferais aligner ici. Pitaaaaaain.:rateau: Oui bon d'accord, t'as pas tort Hector. On a beau frotter des fois la blondeur ressort.
Je m'en vais lire tes tr&#232;s anciens messages pour voir tiens. Je vais m&#234;me chercher des dossiers sur les m&#233;chants de ce fil, niark niark niark.

Edit : Bah tiens, j'en profite, j'ai droit.


Nephou dans le fil des r&#226 a dit:


> &#171; NO FUTUR &#187;


No Nephou.
L&#224;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

julrou 15 a dit:


> J'adore. :love:



Nan nan nan... Tu veux juste te la faire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Je m'en vais lire tes très anciens messages pour voir tiens. Je vais même chercher des dossiers sur les méchants de ce fil, niark niark niark.



La purééééée! T'as du temps devant toi, alors... Tu intermites, ces temps-ci?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Mai 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:
			
		

> rien à dire



Si... Tu as le bois dans le tergal...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... Tu veux juste te la faire...


Certes mon Patoch.

Mais t'es pas banni de ce fil. 
Je sais pas si tu peux répondre du coup...


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Suis peut-être une grenouille à grande bouche...


Ah !!!

Pour ça, la chasse est ouverte Sale bête !


----------



## Rementa (19 Mai 2007)

Mouais, mouais, mouais...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2007)

Hé bien moi, écoutez... je le trouve trés bien ce Rementa, à première vue...:love:


----------

